# Please ID this stem plant.



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

Picked this plant up from a lfs and forgot what the owner said it was. Hoping someone can identify it.


















The plant is a stem plant but its leaves resemble those of a pygmy sword or similar plant. The new leaves usually have a reddish/ orange color as it grows and slowly turns green as it matures. Hope the pics are good enough.

Thanks.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

supapoopa said:


> Picked this plant up from a lfs and forgot what the owner said it was. Hoping someone can identify it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How big is it? it kinda looks like a potagomenon gayi. Most surely my id is wrong.


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

The stem is about 3.5" in that pic. Thats what i originally thought it was so you might not be wrong.  Just want to confirm with others to make sure.

Here is another shot with flash.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like Potamogeton gayi to me.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

It's definitely _Potamogeton gayi_


----------

